# Dual Citizenship?



## safepnc (Jun 6, 2014)

If a British and Japanese couple has their baby in Japan does the baby automatically gain dual citizenship?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

Assuming the birth is reported both in Japan and to the British consulate, generally yes. The birth could also be outside Japan, in general.

Under current Japanese citizenship law once the child reaches legal adulthood (age 20) he/she has a year or two -- can't remember if it's one or two -- to declare he/she wants to retain Japanese citizenship. Maintaining dual citizenship at that point becomes "interesting" but by no means impossible.


----------

